

Australian Ride-Sharing Marketplace Jayride Grabs 400k in Angel Funding - dools
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/21/australian-ride-sharing-marketplace-jayride-com-grabs-400k-in-angel-funding/

======
dillobird
Awesome!

